
Ask HN: Raw Data on Total Mortality - twa927
I&#x27;m trying to find raw, recent data on the number of deaths (from all causes) by country. Essentialy the source data for a chart like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ft.com&#x2F;__origami&#x2F;service&#x2F;image&#x2F;v2&#x2F;images&#x2F;raw&#x2F;http%3A%2F%2Fcom.ft.imagepublish.upp-prod-eu.s3.amazonaws.com%2F6e7ccec8-ab22-11ea-a766-7c300513fe47?dpr=1&amp;fit=scale-down&amp;quality=highest&amp;source=next&amp;width=1260<p>I can&#x27;t find it, for example the WHO website lists it only up to December 2019. I would appreciate if someone would put some links to such datasets, preferrably for countries affected the most by the pandemic.
======
twa927
Found something here:
[https://github.com/bccp/covid-19-data](https://github.com/bccp/covid-19-data)

